# Carrying a notebook



## Aurelian (Sep 9, 2011)

Just curious...How many of you, Beethoven style, always (or at least often) carry a notebook with manuscript paper so that you can immediately write down your ideas no matter where you are?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I take a small notebook on hikes in the mountains and sometimes a hand held recorder. Usually I'm writing down elevations, compass headings, and the like, but occasionally I've notated rhythms or melodies. Once I tried to sketch songs of a winter wren, a difficult transcription problem because I could swear it was never exactly the same twice.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I used to when I had to travel on a train. These days I'm an all modern techie boy with Staffpad on a touch laptop with stylus.


----------

